# 1986 Cimarron



## dweenk (Feb 16, 2019)

Completely by accident, I finally found a 1986 Cimarron. I took a found WalMart Mongoose BMX to my LBS this morning as a donation to the local coop. The lead mechanic was the only one around, so we started a long conversation. He had been to the Westminster Bike Swap last Saturday, so I was asking questions about what he had bought and what he had seen. Eventually I asked if he seen a Schwinn Cimarron at the show, and that I had been looking for one for a couple of years. He smiled and said that he had not seen one at the show, but had taken one as a trade back in November. He rolled it out of storage and apologized that he hadn't got around to cleaning or servicing it. Then he said, "I'll give you a deal on it".

A little negotiation took place, and $60 later it was mine. It is filthy, the paint is rough, there are scratches from locks & chains & bike racks, but it is mostly original. As far as I can tell the only non-original parts are pedals, stem, seat, grips, and possibly the seatpost. I went for a test ride and everything works (in a basic sense) but it does need some tuning. It is also a bit on the small side for me (20"), but I do like the ride.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 16, 2019)

It’s hard to tell from the photos but I think you may have the corrrct grips. I have an ‘85 & ‘87 and both have the Tange grips. Do a google search for “Tange SK 120 Ergo Supple” and see how they compare with yours. 
I have a note that my ‘87 seatpost is the “Suntour XC Pro 26.6 x 300mm p/n 58 420”, you’ll want to double check that though. The stock saddle is a Selle San Marco “Mountain Pro”. The stock stem for the ‘85 was the “Nitto MT-1 alloy head, chrome-moly”, I’m not sure about the ‘86. Btw-The color name is “Schwinn Sunrise red”.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 17, 2019)

Here is a spec sheet for the 86 Cimarron.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 17, 2019)

Sorry about double posting the image.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 17, 2019)

What year was the last Cimmaron made in Chicago.  Mine is seafoam and has the oddball egg shaped crank and indicates made in Chicago.  Thanks...


----------



## dweenk (Feb 17, 2019)

It is a Chicago bike. Fillet brazed head tube joints and lugged everywhere else. BTW, although it has a 1756 stamp on the headbadge, it looks like a mix of '85 and '86 parts, with a paint color that does not jive with either spec sheet. Maybe Schwinn was closing the doors in Chicago and using parts on hand.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 17, 2019)

dweenk said:


> Here is a spec sheet for the 86 Cimarron.
> View attachment 950855



Cool, I haven’t seen that year yet. Thanks.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 17, 2019)

1817cent said:


> What year was the last Cimmaron made in Chicago.  Mine is seafoam and has the oddball egg shaped crank and indicates made in Chicago.  Thanks...




The Cimarron was made from '85 through '89 and most certainly not made in Chicago as that plant closed in mid-'83. I believe it was made in Greenville MS.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 18, 2019)

Metacortex said:


> The Cimarron was made from '85 through '89 and most certainly not made in Chicago as that plant closed in mid-'83. I believe it was made in Greenville MS.



Thanks. I thought they may have changed the headbadge when they started building in Greenville.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 19, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> It’s hard to tell from the photos but I think you may have the corrrct grips. I have an ‘85 & ‘87 and both have the Tange grips. Do a google search for “Tange SK 120 Ergo Supple” and see how they compare with yours.
> I have a note that my ‘87 seatpost is the “Suntour XC Pro 26.6 x 300mm p/n 58 420”, you’ll want to double check that though. The stock saddle is a Selle San Marco “Mountain Pro”. The stock stem for the ‘85 was the “Nitto MT-1 alloy head, chrome-moly”, I’m not sure about the ‘86. Btw-The color name is “Schwinn Sunrise red”.




You are right about the grips. My left grip is damaged at the bar end, but still serviceable. The correct stem for my bike is a Suntour XC, and I have a lead on that (sadly it does not have the logo button on the front of the stem). I also have a pair of correct pedals on the way (without dustcaps), but I located a pair of caps in my LBS's junk drawers that should be close enough.

I haven't pulled the seat post yet, but it looks like it may be original. Finding a San Marcos 171-2 leather saddle is not high on my to do list at the moment. An Avocet Touring 1 saddle may be easier to find and was standard on the 1985.

I am considering a repaint and new decals since the paint is in such poor condition; but job #1 will be dis-assembly, cleaning, bearing service, and locating the silver/grey housings that look like the originals.


----------



## Bryan Akens (Feb 19, 2019)

I remember  those  at  the  Schwinn  Dealer  I  worked  at  during  that  time.......They  were  very  expensive  and  a slow  seller due  to  their  price.......a  very  nice  ride  though!!!!    We  had  one  stolen off of  our  showroom  but  We  did  get  it  back  the  same  day!!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2019)

dweenk said:


> You are right about the grips. My left grip is damaged at the bar end, but still serviceable. The correct stem for my bike is a Suntour XC, and I have a lead on that (sadly it does not have the logo button on the front of the stem). I also have a pair of correct pedals on the way (without dustcaps), but I located a pair of caps in my LBS's junk drawers that should be close enough.
> 
> I haven't pulled the seat post yet, but it looks like it may be original. Finding a San Marcos 171-2 leather saddle is not high on my to do list at the moment. An Avocet Touring 1 saddle may be easier to find and was standard on the 1985.
> 
> I am considering a repaint and new decals since the paint is in such poor condition; but job #1 will be dis-assembly, cleaning, bearing service, and locating the silver/grey housings that look like the originals.



I think my friend Lee has a couple of those stems, new old stock in the box.  Contact me if you are interested.
Chris


----------



## dweenk (Feb 20, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> I think my friend Lee has a couple of those stems, new old stock in the box.  Contact me if you are interested.
> Chris



I just closed a trade deal on the stem without the button, but I would still like to hear more from your friend.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 24, 2019)

I have no idea what the previous owner of this bike used as a lubricant, but it must have been an aerosol. It has left a residue that is practically impervious to detergent. Nearly every metal surface is coated with gummy, waxy, or dried residue, including frame, chain rings, wheels, derailleurs, shift levers, and brakes (except for the pads). Formula 409 and Purple Power removed most of it, but there is a bit left on the fork ends, drop outs, and bottom bracket area. It will still require one more detergent wash before I use auto paint compound to get the last of it off.

A few areas that I thought were scrapes were actually grunge, and I uncovered a repainted area on the top tube that was under the dirt. I am thinking about wet sanding the (badly) repainted area to see what is below.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 2, 2019)

Took my '86 Cimarron to the LBS to have the bottom bracket removed (I lack the tool). They were slammed with work and said it would take a couple of days. That's no problem since I have a whole box of parts to clean. Velo Orange is having a garage sale next Saturday so I may make the drive up there mainly to get silver brake and shifter cables at 20% off. While I am there I will peruse their garage sale stock.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 24, 2019)

I found a decent paint match, so with a combo of brush and spray the frame is looking pretty good. My aim is not a restoration, but to bring the bike back as a rider and save it from rust and ruin. I was able to protect the decals and intend to use an auto polish when the paint has cured.

To prepare, I wet sanded the frame with 800 and 1500 grit paper. I was careful not to take the original finish down to bare metal. I did the best I could to prep the chipped areas before the first base coat and then began painting. I still have a few touch-up spots that were missed, and those will be addressed soon.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 26, 2019)

Here is where I am at the moment. Still need to let it cure and then polish.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 29, 2019)

Impatient me decided to polish the three main tubes today. I should have waited longer, but no real damage was done to the paint. The down tube looks great (home of the hardest paint I think). The seat and top tubes look really good, but not like the down tube. After polishing, the paint still retains a bit of orange peel as a testament to my skills, but I'll take the results. Now I have to sit on my hands for a couple of days before touching it again.

BTW: Testors Red #1203 is nearly a perfect match to Schwinn Sunrise Red after it dries.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 29, 2019)

Here it is as of today. I seem to have a double image. Sorry about that.







View attachment 972275


----------



## dweenk (Apr 10, 2019)

Making some progress now, and am working on cabling this afternoon.


----------



## dweenk (Apr 11, 2019)

Now only missing a chain and straddle cables. A few photos...


----------



## dweenk (Apr 16, 2019)

I have it together now. I need to go over it to check that everything is right and then take it for a test ride. Everything is original spec except for the saddle, cables, crank bolts, and tires. I was able to trade parts-on-hand for the proper pedals and stem. All told, the bike cost me under $100 as shown. A shout out to Velo Orange, bikeforums members, my LBS, Testors model paint, and my late grandmother (for raising me to be frugal).


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 17, 2019)

It looks great, good job. And under $100?? that's a bonus!


----------



## dweenk (May 2, 2019)

It took a lot of time, but I was doing it for the C&V clunker challenge over at bikeforums. The rules were that the total cost must be under $100 and you had to ride it 100km when finished.

I spent $60 on the purchase, $35 and change on parts and value of what was on hand. I had good bones to start with, so I only needed to be frugal things that I bought.

Mine is a bit small for me, but with a longer seatpost it looks like a keeper


----------



## Sven (May 3, 2019)

Very Nice, You did a super job. And under $100. Good luck with the C&V challenge.


----------



## dweenk (Dec 7, 2019)

Update on the Cimarron:

The bikeforums member mountaindave who sent me the stem, located the SunTour logo button in his parts stash and sent it to me.


----------

